# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Marvel.ai, deepfake voice technology, Veritone Inc., Costa Mesa, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Veritone Inc.

Home page - veritone.com/applications/marvelai

marvel.ai

----------


## Airicist

Synthetic Voice by MARVEL.ai

May 14, 2021




> Introducing MARVEL.ai, aa hyper-realistic synthetic Voice as a Service (VaaS) solution that allows anyone to create, manage, share, and monetize professional-quality synthetic voice, easily personalized into different genders, languages, dialects, accents, and more.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Veritone launches new platform to let celebrities and influencers clone their voice with AI"
Deepfake voices could be a lucrative business for influencers

by James Vincent
May 14, 2021

----------

